# Specials > Testing Ground >  Aggravating!

## wifie

Since trying a few other forums I had forgotten how limiting and annoying this place is!  

"You may not reply for x number of seconds!"

"You have used wwwaaaaaaaayyyyyyy too many smilies in this post try again, cheerful!"

Yep I know I can bog off back to from whence I came but I just wonder why these limits are place on here   ::

----------


## wifie

OK seeing as no-one is gonna reply and give me any sort of explanation to the previous moan - here is a compliment!  

I like the "back to top" button!   :Grin:   This is the only place I have ever found it!

----------


## Metalattakk

> OK seeing as no-one is gonna reply and give me any sort of explanation to the previous moan - here is a compliment!  
> 
> I like the "back to top" button!    This is the only place I have ever found it!


You've got a 'back to top' button built into your keyboard - it's called the 'Home' key.  :Wink:

----------


## wifie

IT WORKS!!!  I never touched that cos I thought it was instead of my ruby slippers and I would end up in Kansas!  

Thanks for the reply Metal man - one can always rely on you!   :Wink:

----------


## Metalattakk

:: 

And guess what the 'End' button underneath it does...

----------


## wifie

> And guess what the 'End' button underneath it does...


Hahaha!  Yer no gonna get me to press that!  I think that is how the first volcano erupted - some careless person pressing "end" willy nilly!  There's a second one you know which could go at any minute!

----------


## Metalattakk

Rats! And I'd have gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for that pesky wifie!

----------


## wifie

> Rats! And I'd have gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for that pesky wifie!


Mwhahahahaha!  (Why do I feel like I am in an episode of Scooby Doo?)

----------


## Metalattakk

No need to be so Dastardly about it!

----------


## wifie

> No need to be so Dastardly about it!


LOL!  Muttley roolz!!!   ::

----------

